# air fuel ratios with aem ems\aem wideband



## GT2871RBLUBIRD (Oct 25, 2007)

to start out with im running aem ems, and aem wideband, AEM MAP

im having some issues i donno if anyone can help me with or not, BUT:

when i plug my aac valve in my air fuel ratios AT IDLE go up to around 16.x-17.x and the idle gets somewhat poppy and rough and not very stable or steady. when i try to adjust the idle screw, with it all the way in the idle does nothing, the air fuel ratuos do nothing, it does nothing when messing with the AAC screw.

NOW when i unplugg the AAC valve and adjust the idle screw, adjusting the idle screw also adjusts the air fuel ratio mix, with the screw out, the air fuel mixutre is more lean with the screw all the way in the mixture is rich, with that being said, i dial the air fuel mixture with the screw around stoich 14.x-15.x and the idle is stable steady, smoothe and less poppy and less aggressive.

with that being said, is it possible or a valid way to adjust my air fuel ratios with the idle speed screw? i cant plug in my AAC valve becuase for one it makes the idle shitty and the air fuel ratios IMO too lean...with it unplugged the idle speed is steady,smooth, and the air fuel ratios mixture is near perfect.

what should i do about this?


----------

